# Want to start my own website....



## kidchill (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd like to start my own website, but there's a few things I'm looking for, and not sure where to go or where to start.  I'd like to be able to pick my own domain name (Godaddy is only like $8 for a year with 1GB storage), I'd like some sort of template or easy to use program to design/setup, and if possible I would like to protect the pics from being d/l'd by users.  Any ideas?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I am computer savvy, but haven't played around with website creation.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 10, 2008)

Godaddy is good for the domain name itself, but I didn't really like their hosting.  I had a few clients use them and when setting up their site, I had all kinds of problems and it was really slow.  I haven't used them in a couple of years, so I'm not sure if that has changed.  

For a premade template, you can go to www.templatemonster.com.  They are cheap and professional.

As far as protecting your pictures, if you put them on the web, they can be copied.  All the scripts in the world won't change that if people want them, they will get them....


----------



## eye-capture (Feb 10, 2008)

I use godaddy for my domain name, but their free hosting comes with a fixed banner on top making you webpage look really unprofessional because of their ad. I use http://www.hostsnake.com/ for my hosting and just redirect my domain DNS to their servers.

As for proteching your photos, I suggest you use simpleviewer. It may be complicated to use at first but if you check out my website, it uses a flash based gallery so people can't really copy it easily if not at all!

I hope this helped.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I don't mind paying for a domain name/space, $8/yr is nothing!!  What's the catch with the free webhosting on that hostsnake.com, and can you pick your own domain name?


----------



## skieur (Feb 10, 2008)

I was thinking about a website a long time ago, but decided there were too many disadvantages. Since then, I consider myself lucky that I didn't.

In an article I read Flicker and some other host sites were used as sources for those who steal images.  You can't protect your own images and some photographers who post their images have used google and found illegal copies all over the place.

Then there was a colleague who had her identity stolen.  People tend to forget that information can found on the web by data mining software and if a name can be attached to the info. then that info. can be sold and often for illegal purposes.  How much info. have you put into forms etc. out on the net without thinking too much about it?

Then there is the situations you don't plan on. I read where one fellow was refused employment.  They googled him and felt that his Utube image would reflect badly on the company.

If you end up on any side of a legal situation in civil court, there may be a lot of people using the net to find info. about you that they can put a negative spin on, in a court situation.  "Are you selling photos on the web and hiding income from the tax man?" (for example.)

Then there is a privacy issue.  How much info. do you really want to put into a personal or business web site?  You may want business, but do you really want everyone to be able to trace you through the net?  

skieur


----------



## eye-capture (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats why I don't put high res on my FTP server. SImple viewer only requires about a 600x400. nnothing that can be used commercially.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 11, 2008)

kidchill said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't mind paying for a domain name/space, $8/yr is nothing!! What's the catch with the free webhosting on that hostsnake.com, and can you pick your own domain name?


 
A domain name and web hosting are entirely seperate.  You can purchase each through different services.  Use GoDaddy for your domain name and then buy the hosting elsewhere.  So, to answer your question, you can always point a domain name to any URL


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 11, 2008)

eye-capture said:


> As for proteching your photos, I suggest you use simpleviewer. It may be complicated to use at first but if you check out my website, it uses a flash based gallery so people can't really copy it easily if not at all!
> 
> I hope this helped.


 
To copy your images, I simply right-clicked on the photo, and said to open in a seperate window, then right clicked on the image in the new window and saw a Save As option.

I just do as you do, save a small web compressed (72dpi) image for my galleries.  If someone wants to steal a 400 pixel graphic, then eh... oh well...


----------



## cameramike (Feb 11, 2008)

there are scripts to disable right click, i'm still trying to figure them out. I use go daddy and LOVE IT, i paid 75$ for an entire year for 100GB of storage and i dont even remember how much bandwidth, but more than i'll ever need. 

i use jalbum as my photo viewer (google it) and i love it.


----------



## Funditor (Feb 11, 2008)

You guys are going to laugh....

I use a domain name registered with godaddy and ..... FREE hosting from 110mb.com! I was skeptical at first, but after the ad revenue bought me a Pentax K10D (my first SLR), I'm not complaining!

Now I use it to host all three of my sites:

http://funditor.org
http://klippe.funditor.org
http://gallery.funditor.org

~Funditor


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 12, 2008)

cameramike said:


> there are scripts to disable right click, i'm still trying to figure them out. I use go daddy and LOVE IT, i paid 75$ for an entire year for 100GB of storage and i dont even remember how much bandwidth, but more than i'll ever need.
> 
> i use jalbum as my photo viewer (google it) and i love it.


 
These javascripts (disable right-click) are easy to install, and easier to disable or remove.  Seriously, if you don't want anyone to take your images, don't put them on the web. There is a way to get around everything.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 12, 2008)

What are your thoughts about smugmug?  I saw a pro photographers site on there and I liked the setup and it seems reasonable...My big thing is that I don't have a whole lot of time, or rather I don't want to spend a whole lot of time learning site development.  I kinda just want to do it and be done with it.  Quick n easy.....Hopefully


----------



## cdscuba (Feb 13, 2008)

I was given www.zenfolio.com web site by another photographer and thought I would pass on info. This is who I am using for my web site www.underwaterimagesbycherylanddoug.com. I got my domain from domain.com then signed up for zenfolios premium service which is $100 per year. Premium service allows you to redirect your domain name to zenfolio web site that you design with several design and themes available. It allows you to take off zenfolio name off your web site so it looks like your own. I agree with Lyncca that if somebody wants to steal photos off the net they will find a way but with this service you can at least watermark your photos. My referral code is TMM-F8G-V2Z.anyone can use if they wish. You get $5.00 off any of their services and I get $5 to use next time on their services.


----------



## cdscuba (Feb 13, 2008)

Just so you know, because I am selling my photographs both online and off at an art gallery and 2 different gift shops, I worry just as much about someone buying one of my small prints off line and then they could enlarge or copy or post or whatever. I do sign both front and back of photographs and lab I use puts copyright for our business on back of photo but you never know. I hope it never happens but I am aware that it could.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.monster4x4performance.com
When my husband created his website he used yahoo. They let him design it himself. But I'm not sure how they do photographs. I think you can d/l pics from the sites. But not sure.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 14, 2008)

Yah, I think I've decided on zenfolio....I was looking at someone else's site on there and it doesn't look bad, and $100/yr is reasonable (<$10/month).  I just didn't check on the ability to do that hotlinking thing to post picks in here, but I guess I could always post on flickr if not...I have a really stupid question, how do I go about getting a domain name and then rerouting to the zenfolio website?  The last time I made a website was literally in 1998 and I used Netscape Navigator (if that tells you anything).  Regardless, thanks guys for all the info!!  I hate putting up posts and theres 50 people that read it, but no one replies!!!  CHRiS


----------



## AMB (Feb 14, 2008)

I work with a company that offers fabulous hosting and design options:  www.sporthorsecreative.com  It might be worth checking out.


----------



## cdscuba (Feb 14, 2008)

I didnt know how to do that either  but zenfolio has help section with contact us section so I contact them via e-mail when I needed help. They respond fast enough. I got my domain name back in dec from domain.com then I bought zenfolio premium acct. end of last month.Then I emailed zenfolio on how to redirect. I cant find email they sent me but I needed to call and give domain.com zenfolio ip address and domain.com had to set up c record or a record cause I only had one set up. Sorry but I know nothing about this tech stuff. I just read domain.com email zenfolio sent me and they knew what to do and it is working. Domain.com didnt charge me anything for doing it either.Use my referral code from zenfolio or someone elses and you save $5. Also after you upoaod your photos make sure you go to toolbox on right side and disable downloading of files under access control box. The only problem I have now is how to get my web site to show up on search engines but I plan on working on that this weekend. I have books from library and there is info on this site and others.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 14, 2008)

I switched to Godaddy for both hosting and domain name about 4 months ago and it's been great. For hosting the images, I still host everything offsite at Photobucket, just because it's easier for me to do it that way. 

I'm not incredibly worried about people stealing my images, they are watermarked at the very least, though I might start putting a higher level of watermarking on them.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, so I went to zenfolio and started setting up an account and ended up not liking it.  So, I went and checked out smugmug and that's where I'm at.  I uploaded some and photos and yadda-yadda, so we'll wait out the 2wk trial and go from there.  If you have time, stop in and see....

http://www.tripcphotos.smugmug.com


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks great!  Although I have my own site, I am considering just using a service in order to sell prints (when I get some worth selling ) .  I've looked at smugmug and liked their site and services.

By the way, I clicked through your galleries.  You have some really nice shots.


----------



## kidchill (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you!! Appreciate the compliment....It's a work in progress.  I want to eventually add some personal areas to the site, but school is keeping me busy at the moment...


----------



## TCimages (Feb 17, 2008)

I like smug mug. It offers a lot of flexibility. I got my domain name at Go Daddy as well. If you are concerned about people stealing your images. Make sure you don't allow sharing or allow right clicks. Of course nothing prevents screen captures. It's the web, there are many ways to steal things. For me tho, even tho it would bug me that someone stole an image, I would be somewhat honored.   Then again it's just a hobby for me, I'm certainly not a professional.


----------



## Tasmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

eye-capture said:


> As for proteching your photos, I suggest you use simpleviewer. It may be complicated to use at first but if you check out my website, it uses a flash based gallery so people can't really copy it easily if not at all!



...unless they right click on them! I have seen all kinds of flash galleries, yours is the only one that has an "Open image in new window" option (nice pics btw) that opens a window with the jpg file, in higher resolution too!

Following on that:



Lyncca said:


> There is a way to get around everything.



As simple as pressing a single button (Print Screen).


----------



## trollmannen (Feb 19, 2008)

skieur said:


> Then there is a privacy issue. How much info. do you really want to put into a personal or business web site? You may want business, but do you really want everyone to be able to trace you through the net?
> 
> skieur


 
I spent a lot of time thinking about this actually, and decided to exist completely in both the digital and the real life. I am a child of the digital age, so it never really scared me what people could do with the information, but I consider the pro's for being online so great that I am willing to sacrifice something for it. 

My website contains all data you would need to find me, almost in person, and through a lot of my writing, parts of myself as a human being is given up for everyone. As for photographs, I don't have a problem with them being online, but I keep most of them low quality so you can't really use them for anything. 

Now as for general protection of your images. If someone wants it, they'll get it. Disabling right click doesn't help squat, using simpleviewer (which I use for all my images) is not safer, as all the images are located in one specific folder common to all simpleviewer galleries and it takes me 0 seconds to download the contents of it if I want to. 

I believe that we exist online as well as in real life as soon as we have some form of identiy online, and thus, I prefer to make sure that identity is the real me rather than some pretend person. I also make a point to have any images of me in situations that could be used against me, especially with alcohol and / or cigarettes (even though I don't smoke) removed as soon as I find it. 

I am quite sure that I can defend everything I have ever said online, left in forum posts, my personal blogs or anywhere else, and if you are carefull and a generally sound person, you'll be fine.

*Edit: If you want a good, reliable host and domain name, check out www.one.com I've used them for lots of sites for myself and clients, and never had any problems at all.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 19, 2008)

trollmannen said:


> I spent a lot of time thinking about this actually, and decided to exist completely in both the digital and the real life. I am a child of the digital age, so it never really scared me what people could do with the information, but I consider the pro's for being online so great that I am willing to sacrifice something for it.


 
I agree with you on every statement.  I have been on the web displaying my personal information for approximately 10 yrs now and I have had some kind of website for the past 8 or 9 years.  I even use my real name (as you can see on this forum) -- which is very unusual.  I guarantee if you go to Google and type "Lyncca," you will find me!  I also would defend any statement I have made publicly "online."  

In the past 10 yrs I have not had even one problem or harassing email.  I guess I figure that your info can usually be found anyway by various different websites, so who cares?  Now, in the case of a minor, I feel differently about this, but then, they shouldn't be out there without parental monitoring anyway...


----------



## WayneS (Feb 19, 2008)

I use Site5.  750 Gigs of space, 1 TB of bandwidth for $5/month if you're willing to buy in advance.  Even so, their prices aren't bad with shorter plans.  They have quite a few scripts including "Gallery" and "Coppermine" with LOTS of skins to chose from.  Decided to use them after hosting two sites with a friend of mine's Site5 space for a couple of years. Never had a problem with them.  GL!   http://www.site5.com/


----------

